# Possible Weanling Purchase



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

She's an adorable little mite I see no major conformation faults or obvious health issues, so I say go for it! It's a great price, and as long as you take care of her, she should be absolutely perfect for what you want to do!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed with mudpie. I think if she looks anything like her parents, she will be one hell of a looker when she gets older too.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

I think that this girl is absolutely fantastic! I think that there's a lot of unwanted foals in the world right now, and a lot of horses who are homeless and in bad situations. I applaud you for buying a horse instead of adding more to the mess!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

She is adorable. She should be perfect for what you want and at $200, she is way cheaper than breeding your mare would be (with vet care, extra feed and all that good stuff). Definitely at least go meet her!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous filly!

Just make sure she doesn't have an umbilical hernia. In the first photo she has a little lump at her navel. The other body photo doesn't show it though, so it could be nothing. It might just be because she is so young in the photos. But double check to be sure.

She's stunning for sure! 

PS. I could just be seeing part of a tree in the background. I can't tell.


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

I think she is gorgeous, only problem I have ran into is that she is 4 hours away and I do not know how to drive a trailer so my husband has to go with me and he will not be able to for 2 weeks so maybe she will still be available then but I doubt it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pay 1/4 or so upfront for them to hold her for you?

She's lovely


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ Thats an excellent plan.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like her, I like her a lot actually! Keep us updated with how it goes, would love to see more pics of her!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Since she is so cheap, I'd drive over there and see her in person. If you like her, pay 1/2 or the whole thing for her and ask if they will let you board her over there a couple weeks. It would be worth paying a little extra, so she doesn't slip out of your fingers. She is a cute little thang. =P


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She is very cute! Very bum high but she could grow out of that. Only thing that jumps out at me is that that hindquarter may end up being a bit posty when she's fully matured - they usually straighten out as they get older - but I don't know if that's a good thing in a gaited horse or what because I don't own or ride gaiteds!

I do like both her parents though, just lovely looking horses.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I think her straightness may be part of her growth spurt... It would be pretty uncommon for a gaited horse to be very straight behind... Neither parent is, so my guess is that as she evens out again her angles will change.

She is super cute, and at this point in her young life, I like her better than either of her parents... It would be $200 well spent if you are looking for something like her


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I talked to the lady again today and she said she would hold her for me for 10 days (all I need) so YAY, I am so excited Now she just needs a name. I bet my husband is going to want to claim this 1 which is fine because I know whose it will be


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Moveurasets said:


> Well I talked to the lady again today and she said she would hold her for me for 10 days (all I need) so YAY, I am so excited Now she just needs a name. I bet my husband is going to want to claim this 1 which is fine because I know whose it will be


Yay!!! Congrats! Take some photos!! Jealous that you hubby agreed to get another one! lol


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

My husband is a total sweetheart, he will let me have just about anything within reason, as long as we can afford it


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Moveurasets said:


> My husband is a total sweetheart, he will let me have just about anything within reason, as long as we can afford it


Awe...Congratulations. On both the husband and the filly. ;-)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow congrats! Be sure to post a lot of pictures hen you get her. She will be quite a looker!


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Well here is a pic only 1 I got yesterday trying to get her settled in, we put her in the pen just so she could get use to us before we let her in the big area lol. Her and my baby girl (2 yo daughter) played chase through the fence it was so cute, the filly would run 1 way wait for my daughter to catch up then go the other lol. She leads, did not want to get in the trailer but we managed, she is ok with her front feet being picked up but will kick if you mess with her back feet so we have that to work with. They have her mane braided with tape not sure how hard that is to get out. She is so cute the pic makes her look red and not her true color. She is an odd color basically a cocoa. And my husband has named her Cocoa although I told him her color may change lol. I did not argue because when I described her to my grandmother she said you should name her cocoa. I will try for some better pics today.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

she's sweet. quite long pasterns but i think this is typical of gaited horses ? x


----------

